# tattered ears



## MeAmandaTee (Aug 9, 2010)

hey guys! i've had my hedgehog for a few months now and i've done tons of research and learned so much stuff from the internet and he seems to be in good health but hes always had dry tattered ears i've noticed from pictures that some hedgies have it and some dont? Is this bad for him and if it is what can i do to fix it. I dont want my little boy to be in any pain or irritated at all  I've searched on the internet and some said to moisturize his ears but with what? i've gotten so many different answers i dont know which is best so i decided to ask you guys  thanks


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

There are lots of things you can use to rub on his ears, vasaline, jojoba oil, Vitamin E oil, or Flax Seed oil. If you can actually rub the edges, it should start to loosen up within a couple of days and sometimes it will start to come off as you are first rubbing. How long it will take depends on how co-operative hedgie is and how bad the buildup is.


----------



## MeAmandaTee (Aug 9, 2010)

ok thanks  i'll try the vasaline first since thats what i have at home, i also have cocoa butter would that be ok or no? this is gonna be a challenge my orbie does NOT like his ears being touched lol


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I think Orbie is a cutie & I love his name.


----------



## MeAmandaTee (Aug 9, 2010)

awe thank you thats a pic of him after his first bath lol he needs his nails trimmed tho lol


----------



## Country_Girl (Aug 9, 2010)

My boy had really bad tattered ears and was very hesitant to let me tough them! So ive been adding cod liver oil to his food, he loves it and it cleared it up very fast! His ears look amazing now!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

MeAmandaTee said:


> ok thanks  i also have cocoa butter would that be ok or no?


Coca butter smells very strong so I would just use the vasoline


----------



## MeAmandaTee (Aug 9, 2010)

ok thanks for all the suggestions guys!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

I would avoid vaseline, I personally don't trust petroleum products very much (even to the point of changing Inky's liners to a different fabric). Things like human nipple cream or bag balm (lanolin) or flax oil work just as well.


----------



## MeAmandaTee (Aug 9, 2010)

do you have any tips on how to get it on his ears? hes a good boy but really wont let me rub anything on his ears as i've already tried to put the Vaseline unsuccessfully.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

My Cholla falls asleep on me all the time. I will pet, or stroke him gently. I don't know if Orbie is the same way. What I would do, personally, is to put the vasaline on my thumb & index finger & kind of sneakily slip it onto his ears while I stroked him. 
If he doesn't go for it, well, I don't know... maybe put it on all 5 fingers & hope 2 of them get him! :lol:


----------



## MeAmandaTee (Aug 9, 2010)

well orbie is more of the active adventurer type he doesnt usually cuddle sometimes he will come lay down near me but he is easily startled if i try to pet him. i got him from a petstore that didnt even know his gender! so i can imagine how little they handled him... they even sold me the wrong food. not the type that he was eating there. i think im going to try it after a bath he is surprisingly calm when he gets a bath and after, thats the only time that i can really pet him. Unless he comes up to me and rubs against me.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Using q-tips can work, especially if he puts his quills up/ balls up.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Orbie is so adorable! He looks like a little angel!!!


----------



## MeAmandaTee (Aug 9, 2010)

lol looks like it...but sometimes no lol  he actually tried to bite when i did his ears he HATES it haha normally a little angel but touch his ears and he turns EVIL! haha


----------

